# Introducing my Feline Family



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm new here so I thought I'd show off my kitties! We built them an outside enclosure so they can go out during the day and they love it!! They've had it for a couple of months now! 

The cat I've had the longest is Miss Destiny May. Destiny was given to me as a bride when I was younger... and it worked. She's my baby girl! She's 10 this year and I cannot believe it! She can't be 10 already! My aunt got her from her "friend" and I'm glad she did. If she wasn't given to me, hard telling where she'd be today. 


























Angel Marie came to me when she was a wee feral kitten. My previous cat was put to sleep for medical reasons and my mom thought I'd benefit from a kitten. Her friend has a massive colony around her house and Angel and her brothers were some of the tamer cats. I wanted Angel's mother but that wasn't possible so I picked her out. It was right around Christmas time and I wanted her to have a Christmas-y name. She's 9 this year! Wow! She's still very shy but she's definitely a Mama's girl. 


















Then along came Oden. Mr. Oden Parker found me one evening in late 2008. I was mowing the lawn and he started walking over to me. I approached him and he didn't run away. I was shocked as most stray cats around here take off. He was skin and bones and covered in fleas. His coat looked nice but he obviously wasn't being fed. He was already neutered and declawed on all four paws. I suspected that the owner was someone in the neighborhood but I couldn't let him go back to them. He was a mess. We're guessing him to be around 6-7 years old. His teeth are worse than my 10 year old's so we're not sure. We had him shaved a couple months ago so his hair is just now coming back in. When not shaved, Oden has really long, beautiful hair. It mats really bad though.


























My latest addition is Mr. Possum Alexander. I adopted Possum from the shelter I work at in April. Animal control brought him to the shelter back October. It's a rare thing for animal control to pick up a cat but I'm glad they did! Possum was full of cat lice and in bad shape. He had an owner at one point... but they didn't care enough to come looking for him. He was already neutered and has a horrendous declaw job. His poor feet, I can't even describe them. I have to admit, it wasn't love at first sight but he grew on my quickly. It took six months to convince the rest of the family that we needed a fourth cat. He's estimated at around 12 years old. He's very laid back and THE BEST cat I've ever owned. Very lovable!


























Here are Angel and Oden in the building part of their outside enclosure. There are multi levels for climbing and exercise. It's awesome!










Someone's not a huge fan of the new puppy... Okay, a lot of someones.










Hope you enjoyed my babies! I sure do!

And one of the pups for good measure. You already saw Bayleigh in the above photo. Here are Emily (APBT) and Kaiser (Dane).


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome, what a beautiful family!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Well that quite a menagerie you've got there.
Bless you for giving a home to cats that some people might consider less desirable.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful comments.  

I love my babies more than anything!


----------



## Catmangdoo (Jul 12, 2011)

You are a breath of fresh air, the world needs more caring people like you to help these poor and uncared for animals.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

What lovely babies! I LOVE Oden! What's with that beautiful nose he has? I've never seen anything like that (maybe it is some sort of condition...sorry for my nose color ignorance) but it sure looks wonderful, a freckled-nose haha....

I can see you are a great person. Welcome to the forum! :catmilk


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha, Oden's nose is just speckly. No condition.  His lips are speckled too. It's so cute! One of my favorite parts about him.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats a nice family you got. lol


----------



## christypooh402 (Jul 7, 2011)

Your babies are gorgeous! Bless you for taking in all those kitties! Angel Marie looks like she's wearing eyeliner! Gorgeous cats, all of them!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

You've got a lot of sweet lookings cats and you rescused some of them from terrible situations, it's always nice to hear stories like that... and you've got three dogs, too! I love Emily's expression!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You're a good person to give a home to all those kitties who needed one. Where would they be without you? 

They're all beautiful! How does the pit bull get along with the cats?


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Gorgeous gorgeous! 

Angel looks like she's wearing eye liner, I love the outline, so pretty!

I think it's wonderful you gave homes to those who might not get one. Thank you for doing so.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

You have an incredibly beautiful animal family! Destiny is stunning, and Oden is so cute and expressive! Love your dogs too...Emily is adorable (I love Pitts!)!


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

October said:


> You're a good person to give a home to all those kitties who needed one. Where would they be without you?
> 
> They're all beautiful! How does the pit bull get along with the cats?


She's the best with the cats. The Dane cannot be with them at all. He'd love to eat them. The puppy is a puppy... She's really rough and the cats do not put up with it at all. 

Does this answer it a little better?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

<3 Emily. She's just so sweet looking and that big grin of hers in the picture with the Dane is SO endearing!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Yup, I just totally fell in love with Emily! What a sweetie-pie! :love2 I too love that Pitt grin.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the lovely comments about my children.  

Everyone keeps saying that some of my cats might be less desirable to some people but I don't understand? They are all fantastic! Well, with the exception of Oden, he's pure evil. Maybe Possum because of his messed up ear? Angel because she came from a feral colony? Now Destiny, there's nothing undesirable about her at all! She's a purrrfect little lady.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

AmberH said:


> Thank you all for the lovely comments about my children.
> 
> Everyone keeps saying that some of my cats might be less desirable to some people but I don't understand? They are all fantastic! Well, with the exception of Oden, he's pure evil. Maybe Possum because of his messed up ear? Angel because she came from a feral colony? Now Destiny, there's nothing undesirable about her at all! She's a purrrfect little lady.


I think all your cats are beauties and so are you for being so selfless and giving to so called "undesirables". They are the ones that need loving homes the most. That is quite the zoo you have going on there. How do you manage? I can't imagine a better life then being surrounded by animals. I'd add a handful of ferrets to the mix too but I just don't have the space for it yet.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

You sure have a big and happy family here! I like Angel Marie especially. Always have a soft spot for pink nosers


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish I could add a couple ferrets. I've wanted one for a long time. I won't have one in the near future anyway... 

Is it horrible to say that I think Angel is the most beautiful of my cats? People come into the shelter all the time and tell me that they don't want a black or tabby cat because they are the most common and plain. Are you kidding me? Angel is stunning! Long haired cats are my favorite in general but she's just got a movie star quality about her. I _<3_ my babies!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Actually I think Angel is the most beautiful as well  I know it may sound bad but I believe we all have a favorite among all our cats. It doesn't mean we don't love the other(s) or will treat them differently, its just a feeling thing... 

Tabby is my mom's favorite and I always fall for the pink noses and white gloves  But the most adorable cat I ever see is a long-haired pure black cat. Unfortunately she is already taken :/


----------

